# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  IFBB 1st BEN WEIDER Diamond Cup 2013 (13-15 Δεκεμβρίου,Αθήνα)

## Polyneikos

Η ΕΟΣΔ, υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB, διοργανώνει τον Διεθνή Αγώνα *"1st BEN WEIDER Diamond Cup"* στην Αθήνα, στις 13, 14 και 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2013.

*O Γενικός Νικητής των κατηγοριών Bodybuilding και ο Γενικός Νικητής της κατηγορίας Men's Physique θα λάβουν Επαγγελματική Κάρτα της IFBB
*
Αυτός ο αγώνας-θεσμός, καθιερώθηκε προς τιμήν του εκλιπόντος ιδρυτή και προέδρου της IFBB Ben Weider, ο οποίος υπήρξε μεγάλος φιλέλληνας και υπέρμαχος της Ελληνικής υποψηφιότητας για τη διοργάνωση της Ολυμπιάδας του 2004 στην Ελλάδα.



Το 1ο ΒΕΝ WEIDER DIAMOND CUP, που διοργανώνεται για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία του αθλήματος μας, τιμητικά ανατέθηκε στην Ελλάδα με την πλήρη και θερμή υποστήριξη της IFBB και του σημερινού προέδρου της Dr. Rafael Santonja.
Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στον αγώνα αυτό έχουν όλοι οι Έλληνες αθλητές και αθλήτριες που έλαβαν μέρος στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα το 2013, καθώς και όσοι επίσης λάβουν μέρος στο 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο που θα διεξαχθεί στη Λιβαδειά τον Νοέμβριο του 2013.

Περιλαμβάνονται οι ακόλουθες κατηγορίες:

*Men's Bodybuilding, Classic Bodybuilding, Men's Physique & 

Women's Fitness, Body Fitness, Bikini Fitness, Women's Physique.
*
Η συνδρομή συμμετοχής είναι 150€.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*COOL*

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά πολύ τιμητική για τη χώρα μας η ανάθεση, και η ευκαιρία να κερδίσει κάποιος αθλητής την επαγγελματική του κάρτα πιστεύω ότι θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να δούμε έναν εντυπωσιακό αγώνα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πολλοί ανερχόμενοι αθλητές από τριγύρω -και πιο μακρινές- χώρες θα διεκδικήσουν την επαγγελματική τους κάρτα σε έναν νεοσύστατο αγώνα. 
Σίγουρα αξίζει να τον παρακολουθήσουμε όλοι από κοντά. Καλή προετοιμασία στους Έλληνες αθλητές που θα πάρουνε μέρος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Στο εξωτερικό, χώρες μεσογείου και Ευρώπη ήδη η διοργάνωση έχει γίνει  αρκετά γνωστή λόγο της τιμητικής ιδιότητας της. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να  τιμήσουμε την διοργάνωση όσο γίνεται πιο έμπρακτα!

Υ.Σ. Οι διοργανωτές έχουν αλλάξει όπως και το όνομα της εταιρείας που το διοργανώνει...  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Το STAMATIS – TEAM  θα είναι παρόν.. Ευχόμαστε Καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές και σε όλους τους αθλητές για αυτόν τον μεγάλο αγώνα!

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Πολυ ευχαριστο το γεγονος να γινει στη χωρα μας ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας :05. Posing: 
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αλλαγή που έχει προκύψει είναι ότι διοργανωτής  και χορηγός του αγώνα  θα είναι η εταιρία *BIOGENIC Pro Nutrition Papageorgiou-Kritikopoulou.*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Ξεχωριστή η αφίσα και μας ταξιδεύει σε άλλες εποχές  :01. Smile:

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά πανέμορφη η αφίσσα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Αποπνέει τη σημαντικότητα στης διοργάνωσης, στη μνήμη του ανθρώπου που δούλεψε όλη τη ζωή για τη διάδοση του αθλήματος.

----------


## vaggan

τσαφος στανταρ θα παρει την καρτα και πιστευω οτι και στο εξωτερικο την κατηγορια την εχει ειναι  φτιαγμενος για μεγαλα πραγματα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Οι  μέρες πλησιάζουν γι'αυτό το πραγματικά μεγάλο αθλητικό γεγονός τόσο για το  άθλημα μας όσο και για την χώρα μας. Ελπίζω να δώσουν όλοι το παρόν  τους. Καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές που πρόκειται να συμμετάσχουν.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι κατηγορίες του αγώνα,υπάρχουν καποιες διαφοροποιησεις σε καποιες κατηγορίες, σε σχέση με τις κατηγορίες που συναντάμε στις εγχώριες διοργανώσεις....

----------


## NASSER

Ανάλογα με τις προδηλωμένες συμμετοχές συνήθως γίνονται οι διαχωρισμοί των κατηγοριών. Ενω συνήθως γνωρίζουμε πως είναι ανά δέκα κιλά, στο παγκόσμιο που έχει πολλές συμμετοχές έχω δει να κάνουν διαχωρισμό ανά 2,5 κιλά ενώ πιο πρόσφατα ανά 5 κιλά. Φυσικά υπάρχει και η διαφοροποίηση των κιλών που είναι ανα δέκα κιλά αλλά από το μέσο μια δεκάδας στο μέσο της επόμενης, πχ 85-95 και όχι 80-90 .

----------


## kelaidis

Νάσσερ, οι πληροφορίες σου είναι όπως πάντα πολύτιμες και κατατοπιστικές, ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι μέρες πλησιάζουν για το διεθνές grand Prix Ben Weider - Diamond Cup!*
Οι Έλληνες αθλητές εκτός Αθηνών καθώς και οι ξένοι που θέλουν να κανονίσουν την διαμονή τους, μπορουν να επισκεφθούν το site της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ ( http://bodybuilding-eosd.gr/travel-accommodation.html )και να προγραμματίσουν την διαμονή τους, σε ειδικές τιμές, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο !

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The time for International IFBB Grand Prix "Ben Weider" - Diamond Cup has come !
Greek and foreign athletes who want to arrange their accommodation, can visit the site of IFBB-EOSD (http://bodybuilding-eosd.gr/travel-accommodation.html) and make hotel reservations in special rates with portability in the Olympic Stadium!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωστόσο στα αυτιά μας φτάνουν ότι αρκετοί από τους Έλληνες που περιμέναμε να δούμε σε αυτόν τον αγώνα 'ίσως να μη δώσουν το παρόν τελικά. Ελπίζω να 'ναι μόνο φήμες.

----------


## NASSER

Η επιτυχία αυτής της διοργάνωσης θα είναι η προσέλευση όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερων ξένων αθλητών, καθώς έχει συζητηθεί να καθιερωθεί αυτός ο αγώνας.

----------


## Muscleboss

Νασσερ σημαντική η παρατήρηση σου. Από τα όσα γνωρίζεις, υπάρχουν φαβορί ή ονόματα που ακούγονται έντονα για τις επαγγελματικές κάρτες του αγώνα;

----------


## Polyneikos

Πληροφορίες από τους κύκλους της EOΣΔ, λένε ότι κάποιο αθλητές που θα συμμετέχουν στο *3ο Αmateur Olympia* αυτο το ΣΚ,το επόμενο θα είναι στο Diamond Cup.
Φυσικά αυτές οι σκέψεις συνδυάζονται με αθλητές που έχουν βλέψη στην επαγγελματική κάρτα ΒΒ που προσφέρεται από αυτόν τον αγώνα (Πλην της Physique Men,όπου υπάρχει και έντονο ενδιαφέρον από Έλληνες αθλητές )

----------


## vaggan

εγω νομιζα οτι θα επαιρναν μερος μονο ελληνες αθλητες και οχι ξενοι. κριμα

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγέλη όπως γράφω και στο πρώτο μου ποστ,ο αγώνας ειναι διεθνής 




> Η ΕΟΣΔ, υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB, διοργανώνει τον *Διεθνή Αγώνα* *"1st BEN WEIDER Diamond Cup"* στην Αθήνα, στις 13, 14 και 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2013.


Είναι μια πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία να καθερωθεί ένας διεθνής αγώνας στην χώρα μας που με τον καιρό θα προσελκύει ολοένα και περισσότερους αθλητές,πόσο μάλιστα όταν υπάρχει το δέλεαρ επαγγελματικών καρτών.
Κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε και το Arnold Classic το Ευρωπαϊκο και χρόνο με τον χρόνο έχει γίνει εφάμιλλο με τα Παγκόσμαι της IFBB.

----------


## cardinal

να κανω μια ερωτηση? τι ωρα θα ξεκιναει ο αγωνας γιατι λογικα την παρασκευη θα ειναι η ζυγηση και σαβατο προκριματικα και κυριακη ο τελικος.... τα προκριματικα και ο τελικος τη ωρα λοιπον ξεκινανε?

----------


## Polyneikos

> να κανω μια ερωτηση? τι ωρα θα ξεκιναει ο αγωνας γιατι λογικα την παρασκευη θα ειναι η ζυγηση και σαβατο προκριματικα και κυριακη ο τελικος.... τα προκριματικα και ο τελικος τη ωρα λοιπον ξεκινανε?


Σύμφωνα με το επίσημο οδηγό που υπάρχει στο site της ΙFBB, Προκριματικοί (Σαββατο) και Τελικοί (Κυριακή) ξεκινάνε στις 15:00
(Σελίδα 14,επισυνάπτω όλο τον οδηγό)

----------


## cardinal

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ σημαντική η παρατήρηση σου. Από τα όσα γνωρίζεις, υπάρχουν φαβορί ή ονόματα που ακούγονται έντονα για τις επαγγελματικές κάρτες του αγώνα;


Από Έλληνες αθλητές είναι σημαντική η συμμετοχή του Τάσου Μηνίδη.
Απο Αίγυπτο και Κουβεϊτ όλου είναι φαβοροί και όλοι τα δίνουν όλα για όλα, καθώς έχουν καλή οικονομική υποστήριξη. Και όπως ξέρουμε η οικονομική υποστήριξη στο άθλημα είναι το παν, αυτοί οι αθλητές δεν έχουν το άγχος αυτού του παράγοντα. 
Τελευταία έχουμε επιτυχίες από Ιρανούς αθλητές και δεν αποκλίεται να δουμε καποιους στην Αθήνα. Ήδη σους παγκόσμιους είχαν σημαντικές νίκες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γνωρίζω ότι θα συμμετέχουν και ο *Χρήστος Πιστόλας* όπως και ο *Γιώργος Παπαδάκης 
*Ερωτηματικό αποτελεί και η συμμετοχή του *Σιδηρόπουλου,* μεχρι ενα διάστημα ακουγόταν ότι θα παίξει σίγουρα

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα γνωρίζει κάποιος την τιμή των εισιτηρίων και αν υπάρχει διάφορα στην τιμή ανάλογα με την θέση ,απο που μπορούμε να τα προμηθευτούμε,αν το εισητηριο ισχύει και για της δυο ημέρες  (προκριματικά -τελικά ) ,και τη ώρα θα ανοίξουν οι θύρες για το κοινό.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα γνωρίζει κάποιος την τιμή των εισιτηρίων και αν υπάρχει διάφορα στην τιμή ανάλογα με την θέση ,απο που μπορούμε να τα προμηθευτούμε,αν το εισητηριο ισχύει και για της δυο ημέρες (προκριματικά -τελικά ) ,και τη ώρα θα ανοίξουν οι θύρες για το κοινό.



Απ΄οτι γνωρίζω απο κύκλους της ΕΟΣΔ, η τιμή θα είναι 15 ευρώ, ξεχωριστό για κάθε ημέρα  και θα ειναι για όλες τις θέσεις,μιας και λόγω της ιδιομορφίας του Ολυμπιακου Ποδηλατοδρομίου, η σκηνή θα ειναι στην αρένα, όπως και οι θέσεις των θεατών..
Μακαρι βέβαια να γεμίσει κόσμο και να χρειαστούν και οι εξέδρες, μιας και ειναι ένα διεθνές Grand Prix και θα αποτελεί και μια εικόνα του Ελληνικου Βodybuilding προς το εξωτερικό

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γνωρίζω ότι θα συμμετέχουν και ο *Χρήστος Πιστόλας* όπως και ο *Γιώργος Παπαδάκης 
> *Ερωτηματικό αποτελεί και η συμμετοχή του *Σιδηρόπουλου,* μεχρι ενα διάστημα ακουγόταν ότι θα παίξει σίγουρα


Και ο *Σταυρος Τριουλίδης* θα διαγωνιστεί τελικά ,αν και είχε κάποιες δυσκολίες στην προετοιμασία και ήταν αμφίβολος,ενημερώθηκα ότι θα παίξει στην Classic Bodybuilding !

----------


## RAMBO

Τελεια :03. Clap:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Απ΄οτι γνωρίζω απο κύκλους της ΕΟΣΔ, η τιμή θα είναι 15 ευρώ, ξεχωριστό για κάθε ημέρα  και θα ειναι για όλες τις θέσεις,μιας και λόγω της ιδιομορφίας του Ολυμπιακου Ποδηλατοδρομίου, η σκηνή θα ειναι στην αρένα, όπως και οι θέσεις των θεατών..
> Μακαρι βέβαια να γεμίσει κόσμο και να χρειαστούν και οι εξέδρες, μιας και ειναι ένα διεθνές Grand Prix και θα αποτελεί και μια εικόνα του Ελληνικου Βodybuilding προς το εξωτερικό
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76024
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76023


 Η ΕΟΣΔ εχει ανακοίνωση ποτε θα κυκλοφορισουν τα εισητηρια,και απο που θα μπορούμε να τα προμηθευτούμε η ειναι ακομα νωρίς.Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## cardinal

να κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση απο τον σταθμο του ηλεκτρικου στην ειρηνη θα μπορουμε να παμε στο σταδειο ή θα ειναι κλειστες η πορτες οποτε μονο οδικως????

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ζύγιση των αθλητών θα ξεκινήσει την Παρασκευή 13/12 στις 16:00*
*Ο αγώνας το Σαββατο θα ξεκινήσει στις 14:00 και την Κυριακή στις 15:00.*
Η είσοδος για το *Ολυμπιακό Ποδηλατοδρόμιο* θα είναι από την Σπύρου Λούη και υπάρχει και πάρκινγκ για τα αυτοκίνητα.
Μπορεί καποιος απ΄οτι ενημερώθηκα να έρθει και μέσω του σταθμού της Ειρήνης αλλα προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να τον κατατοπίσω.
Εισητήρια έχουν δοθεί σε καποιους συλλόγους της ΕΟΣΔ για προπώληση, όπως και στα *γυμναστήρια YAVA του Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργάκη* αλλά θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αγοράς τους απο τα ταμεία.

----------


## cardinal

ναι οκ... ευχαριστω απο τον σταθμο του ηλεκτρικου ειναι 3 λεπτα με τα ποδια.... απλα ηθελα να ξερω εαν θα ηταν ανοιχτα οι εισοδοι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τελυταίες πληροφορίες επιβεβαιώνουν και την συμμετοχή του *Θαναση Αττιλάκου* και του *Λευτερη Σιδηρόπουλου*  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Τελυταίες πληροφορίες επιβεβαιώνουν και την συμμετοχή του *Θαναση Αττιλάκου* και του *Λευτερη Σιδηρόπουλου*


Ωραια ,θα ηταν κριμα ειδικα ο Σιδηροπουλος σε τετοια κατασταση που εφτασε στον προηγουμενο αγωνα ,να μην τον απολαυσει ο κοσμος.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Μπραβο στους Έλληνες αθλητές που θα δώσουν το παρόν σε εναν τόσο μεγάλο αγώνα!!!!
Πρέπει όλοι να είμαστε όλοι εκεί και να στηρίξουμε τους πρωταθλητές μας που θα συμμετάσχουν..
Μπραβο στον πρόεδρο της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας και στον κ. Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου επίσης , που μας δίνουν την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε έναν παγκόσμιο αγώνα στην χώρα μας!

----------


## NASSER

Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Κώστας Σταμάτης πρέπει να κάνουμε. Και δεν τα λέει τυχαία καθώς είναι γνώστης στο πόσο κόπο θέλει για να στηθεί μια μεγάλη διοργάνωση, ενώ παράλληλα πόσο κόπο κάνουν οι αθλητές για να δώσουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους επί σκηνής. Η αλληλοϋποστήριξη και ο συναγωνισμός είναι μηνύματα που πρέπει να πορεύονται σε προσπάθειες που γίνονται την δύσκολη οικονομική περίοδο που διανύει η Ελλάδα μας.

----------


## LEGPRESS

1000 μπράβο στους συμμετέχοντες.ειδικά οι έλληνες με τις υπάρχουσες οικονομικές συνθήκες το να πληρώσουν το μεγάλο πόσο της συμμετοχής συν το ξεπαραδιασμα στην προετοιμασία πραγματικά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## Polyneikos

> 1000 μπράβο στους συμμετέχοντες.ειδικά οι έλληνες με τις υπάρχουσες οικονομικές συνθήκες το να πληρώσουν το μεγάλο πόσο της συμμετοχής συν το ξεπαραδιασμα στην προετοιμασία πραγματικά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!


Παιδιά μπορεί να κακοφαίνεται σε αρκετους το ποσό συμμετοχής αλλά ο αγώνας ειναι διεθνής και η συμμετοχή των 150 ευρώ επιβάλλεται ( και εισπράττεται) απο την παγκόσμια IFBB,όπως γίνεται και στο Arnold Classic Amateur.
Eϊναι δύσκολο θεσμικά να διαχωριστούν Ελληνες από τους ξένους αθλητές.Δεν είναι θέμα της ΕΟΣΔ δηλαδή αλλά της IFBB.

----------


## LEGPRESS

> Παιδιά μπορεί να κακοφαίνεται σε αρκετους το ποσό συμμετοχής αλλά ο αγώνας ειναι διεθνής και η συμμετοχή των 150 ευρώ επιβάλλεται ( και εισπράττεται) απο την παγκόσμια IFBB,όπως γίνεται και στο Arnold Classic Amateur.
> Eϊναι δύσκολο θεσμικά να διαχωριστούν Ελληνες από τους ξένους αθλητές.Δεν είναι θέμα της ΕΟΣΔ δηλαδή αλλά της IFBB.


Polyneikos συμφωνώ απόλυτα μ αυτό που λες και να διευκρίνησΩ ότι δεν το είπα με δόση Κλαψας και μιζέριας...απλά νομίζω ότι θέλει μεγάλη δύναμη και αγάπη για το άθλημα για να ανταγωνιστεις ξένους αθλητές που προετοιμάστηκαν σε πολύ καλύτερες γενικότερες συνθήκες και χωρίς το τεράστιο οικονομικό κλπ.άγχος που έχουν οι δικοί μας...ακόμα κι αυτοί οι λίγοι που έχουν χορηγό...όπως και να χει καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## Polyneikos

Kανένα πρόβλημα,απλα το διευκρινίζουμε. :03. Thumb up: 
Οπως έχει ειπωθεί πολλές φορές, το αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding είναι αθλημα πολυτελείας, οπότε ή οικονομική άνεση πρέπει να διαθέτεις, ή καλο χορηγό.
Αν δείτε τους αθλητές που συμμετέχουν στο *Amateur Olympia* π.χ., ειναι αθλητές εκτός Ευρώπης ,απο Κουβειτ,Σαουδική Αραβία κτλ, που δεν εχουν επηρεαστεί από την οικονομική κρίση και έχουν πολλα $$$$ από πίσω  :01. Wink:

----------


## MadBB

Υπαρχη καποιο νεο με την κατηγορια physique? Εχει ακουστη κανενα μεγαλο οναμα του εξωτερικου?

----------


## cardinal

Τελικα η τιμη των εισητιριων μαθαμε ποια θα ειναι για το σαββατο και ποια για την κυριακη;;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τελικα η τιμη των εισητιριων μαθαμε ποια θα ειναι για το σαββατο και ποια για την κυριακη;;


15 το Σαββατο και 15 ευρω την Κυριακή

----------


## Polyneikos

> Υπαρχη καποιο νεο με την κατηγορια physique? Εχει ακουστη κανενα μεγαλο οναμα του εξωτερικου?


Δεν ξερω ποιοι θεωρούνται ονόματα σε αυτη την κατηγορία, πάντως απ΄οτι έμαθα αυτη η κατηγορία θα έχει κόσμο,από Γαλλία,Πολωνία κτλ..

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Tomas Kaspar*, προσφάτως guest poser στο grand prix των ΒΒClub, θα παίξει στο Ben Weider Diamond Cup και ειναι από τα δυνατά χαρτιά της SuperHeavyweight.Aκούγεται ότι είνια γυρω στα 115 κιλα.

----------


## NAC Hellas

To Προεδρειο μας ευχεται ολοψυχα στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ  και στους διοργανωτες να διεξαχθει ενας τελειος απο πλευρας διοργανωσης και 
αριθμου συμμετοχων αγωνας,και σε ολους τους αθλητες,ειδικα τους Ελληνες,καλη επιτυχια.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS.
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα μίνι φωτορεπορτάζ του Ben Weider Diamond Cup,από την 1η μέρα των προκριματικών :


Κατηγορία Men BB -85







*Open Classic Bodybuilding*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness -1.63


**

Body Fitness +1.63

**


Masters Bodybuilding


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness


*



*



Mens Physique -1.78


*
*


Mens Physique +1.78

*
*


Women Physique*

----------


## Polyneikos

*

Men BodyBuilding +95


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ :

Τα τελικά του Diamond Cup ξεκινάνε την Κυριακή στις 17:00*

----------


## BODYMPAL

κανένα νέο βρε παιδιά????? :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Bowdown:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Fylpa17

Κανενα νεο για τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα απο καποιον ? :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

*Overall Winner: Tomas Kaspar
*


1ος ο Μηνιδης στην κατηγορια Masters.

1oς ο Γιωργος Παπαδακης στην -95

4ος ο Σιδηροπουλος στην +95

----------


## Polyneikos

*Για τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr, αφιερωμένες στα μέλη του forum !!

Ο νεος IFBB Pro, Τomas Kaspar, Overall Winner του 1oυ Ben Weider Diamond Cup


*

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλορίζικος ο νέος PRO  :03. Thumb up: 

Συγχαρητήρια και σε όσους Έλληνες αθλητές και αθλήτριες συμμετείχαν παρά το τέλος της αγωνιστικής σεζόν.

Από όσα έφτασαν στα αυτιά μου θα συζητηθούν οι γυναικείες κατηγορίες, η επιστροφή της επαγγελματικής κάρτας του Καραμανλάκη, και η κατάταξη της physique (5ος Τσάφος, 2ος Βασάλος; αουτς!)

----------


## sAVAZz

5ος Νικολαου και 4ος Τσαφος νομιζω...παντως οπως και να εχει????4ος ο τσαφος??/bitch plz!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*TΑΣΟΣ ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ
Νικητής της κατηγορίας Μen BB -85 και της κατηγορίας Masters !!*  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## leyteris_fit

πολυ καλη χρονια για τον μινιδη. εχει πανω απο 10 χρονια που κατεβαινει αγωνες. σωστα;

----------


## Muscleboss

> πολυ καλη χρονια για τον μινιδη. εχει πανω απο 10 χρονια που κατεβαινει αγωνες. σωστα;


16 χρόνια κατεβαίνει ο Τάσος σε αγώνες. Δες αφιέρωμα εδώ: *Μηνίδης Τάσος


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η μάχη του OVERALL
Τomas Kaspar (+95), Γιώργος Παπαδάκης (-95), Τάσος Mηνίδης (-85 & Μasters)


*

----------


## NASSER

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Πριν μια ώρα περίπου έφυγα από το ΟΑΚΑ με πολλές ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις και συγκινήσεις.
Στο ξεκίνημα της διοργάνωσης όπου είχαμε την γνωστή παρέλαση και βραβεύσεις, είχα την τιμή να ζήσω πρώτα την βράβευση του Νίκου Παπαγεωργίου και της Ελένης Κρητικοπούλου που ήταν οι χορηγοί μιας διοργάνωσης με υψηλές προδιαγραφές σε έναν άψογο χώρο, με άψογη διοργάνωση!
Έπειτα είχαμε την βράβευση του Κώστα Σταμάτη που πραγματικά έχει στηρίξει το χώρο με πολύ αγάπη. Και απόψε παρακαλώ ήταν στα αποδυτήρια να βοηθάει τους αθλητές και να βοηθάει στην καλύτερη ροή της διοργάνωσης και της παρουσίασης των κατηγοριών.
Τα μάτια βούρκωσαν από χαρά με την βράβευση του μεγάλου ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ αποκαλώντας τον IFBB PRO με αναγνώριση πως είναι ο καλύτερος Έλληνας αθλητής που είχαμε ποτέ και με την αξία του και με κόπο είχε αποκτήσει την επαγγελματική κάρτα δίκαια πλέον την έχει πάλι στην κατοχή του! Για μένα που έζησα με τον Μανώλη έντονες στιγμές και συγκινήσεις το 2013, η χρονιά κλείνει με δικαίωση και ΝΙΚΕΣ. Και η μεγαλύτερη νίκη είναι πως σήμερα ήταν ΟΡΘΙΟΣ ανάμεσα μας!
Από τις ελληνικές συμμετοχές δεν κρύβω την χαρά μου για τη διπλή νίκη σε δυο κατηγορίες του Τάσου Μηνίδη. Με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα βλέποντας τον ώρα με την ώρα να βελτιώνεται μη δίνοντας περιθώριο στους συναθλητές του να τον πλησιάσουν.
Γιώργος Παπαδάκης: Η καλύτερη εμφάνιση του μέχρι σήμερα. Ήταν έτοιμος περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά και εύκολα θα έλεγα πήρε την κατηγορία του.
Γενικός νικητής ο Tomas Kaspar που έχει όλα τα φόντα να υποστηρίξει μια επαγγελματική κάρτα και ήταν αμφισβήτησα ο μεγάλος νικητής της βραδυάς.
Στη συνέχεια εφόσον γίνει η παρουσίαση των αθλητών και των κατηγοριών θα σχολιάσουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο όλους τους αθλητές μας και ειδικά αυτούς που διακρίθηκαν. Σωκράτης Κουκούλης (στα μάτια μου πάντα ο πιο φορμαρισμένος αθλητής σε όσες διοργανώσεις έχει συμμετάσχει) Χάρης Κοτσιβός (ο αθλητής με τις μεγαλύτερες βελτιώσεις μέσα σε ένα χρόνο) Κωσταντίνος Τσάφος (ένας αθλητής που συζητήθηκε πολύ το όνομα του φέτος και όχι άδικα) Χρήστος Πιστόλας, Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος, Θανάσης Αττιλάκος, Σταύρος Τριουλίδης, Γιώργος Κουταλιάρης, Μαηκ Ελ Μάσρι, Γιάννης Βασάλος και ο γιος του, οι γυναικείες συμμετοχές, όλοι είναι πρόσωπα που αξίζει να αναλύσουμε και να δούμε στη συνέχεια! Ελπίζω να μην ξεχάσω κανέναν  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ώρα που ο Rafael Santoha, πρόεδρος της Παγκόσμιας IFBB, απονείμει βραβείο και την επαγγελματική κάρτα εκ νέου στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη !!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιώργος Παπαδάκης, νικητής της κατηγορίας -95 και σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωσή του, IFBB PRO!


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Open κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding

*







*

Nικητής ο Κωνσταντίνος Τσάφος 


*

----------


## mens sana

Πολυ ευχαριστο γεγονος η επανακτηση της επαγγελματικης καρτας απο τον Καραμανλακη (αν και ποτε δεν καταλαβα ποιος και γιατι του την αφαιρεσε). Πιο σημαντικο ομως και απο την επαγγελματικη καρτα ειναι οτι -απ' ο,τι φαινεται στις φωτο- εχει ανακαμψει πληρως  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Του ευχομαστε τα καλυτερα!

----------


## Masstitan

Εύγε για τη διοργάνωση των αγώνων συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές και πολυ θετική η εξέλιξη για τον Καραμανλάκη. Αναμένουμε να τον χειροκροτήσουμε και παλι στο μέλλον 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα αποτελέσματα του Βen Weider DIAMOND CUP
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness -1.63*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Απ ότι φαίνετε ήταν ωραίος αγώνας σε ωραίο χώρο με καλή διοργάνωση , συμμετοχές δεν είχε πολλες , κατώτερες του αναμενομένου για την εμβέλειά του, αλλα είχε δυνατές μάχες με καλούς και ισάξιους αθλητες υψηλού επιπέδου , γι αυτο και Σιδηρόπουλος , Ατιλάκος δεν μπήκαν στην τριάδα , αλλα αυτο δεν αφαιρεί κάτι απο την αξία αυτών των αθλητών που έχουν πολλες δυνατότητες , όπως και ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης που το κυνήγησε και τα κατάφερε να πάρει την επαγγελματική κάρτα του 
επίσης χάρηκα για τον φίλο Τασο Μηνίδη που έκλεισε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την χρονιά που μας πέρασε με νίκες .

αξιοσημείωτο  και ευχάριστο  η επιστροφή της κάρτας στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη , αν και έπρεπε να το θεωρούμε δεδομένο , το πιο σημαντικό είναι που γίνετε όλο και καλύτερα και είναι υγιής γιατι αλλιώς μια κάρτα μόνο διακοσμητικό χαρακτήρα θα έχει αν δεν μπορεί να την υποστηρίξει ένας αθλητής !!
ΣΙδερένιος και να τον καμαρώσουμε και να τον χειροκροτήσουμε ξανα αγωνιστικα γιατι το αξίζει σαν αθλητής και σαν άνθρωπος 

αναμένουμε περισσότερες φώτο για να σχολιάσουμε τα του αγώνα και να μπούμε στο κλίμα της διοργάνωσης

----------


## NASSER

Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι με την κάρτα του Μανώλη γιατί αδικούμε και προσβάλλουμε κάποιους ανθρώπους που στήριξαν τους αθλητές και το άθλημα μας. Η κάρτα θα επιστρεφόταν στο Μανώλη από τη στιγμή που ξανα αγωνίστηκε στην ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB. Για άλλη μια φόρα ο Μανώλης απέδειξε πως ακολούθησε όλες τις πρέπον διαδικασίες επανένταξης του στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι του αθλήματος ξεκινώντας από το πανελλήνιο και έπειτα θα διαγωνιζόταν στο Arnold Classic Amauter σε έναν αγώνα ισάξιο παρακαλώ με το χθεσινό ασχέτου ανταπόκρισης! Θα αποδείκνυε πως είναι επαγγελματίας και ότι δεν του χαρίστηκε τίποτα!
Η βράβευση και η τίμηση του Μανώλη θα γινόταν από τους διοργανωτές και την ομοσπονδία ασχέτου περιστάσεων, με εκτίμηση στο πρόσωπο του. 
Ο Μανώλης ήταν και είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση. Χθες είχαμε την ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε κάτι που έχει περιγράψει ο Μανώλης κατά επανάληψη...! Το ερωτηματικό είναι, αντεπεξήλθαν οι αθλητές στο βαθμό που πρέπει για να επιδιώκουν να έχουν στη κατοχή τους επαγγελματική κάρτα? Η κάρτα φέρνει ευθύνες και στο να την αναζητάει ένας αθλητής θα πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να την υποστηρίξει... Ο Μανώλης δεν έχει λόγο να υποστηρίξει τίποτα πλέον, απλά σωστό είναι να έχει και επίσημα τον τίτλο και επίσημα να ανακοινωθεί μπροστά στον κόσμο του αθλήματος από τον πρόεδρο της Παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας της IFBB. Επομένως όλα καλά  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βody Fitness + 1.63*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters BB


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Θ. ΔΕΡΜΑΤΙΔΗΣ
*





ΜΙΚΕΥ ΕL MASRI








AΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΣΥΛΒΕΣΤΡΙΔΗΣ










*ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΑΛΟΣ*







*ΤΑΣΟΣ ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MASTERS BB AΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini-Fitness


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Womens Physique


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Tailwind27

Αν μου επιτρέπετε να σχολιάσω και εγώ κάποιες κατηγορίες και αθλητές/αθλήτριες.

Η *Αννυ Γιοκαλα* σε πολυ κατάσταση και εντυπωσιακή. Σε σημεία ήταν λίγο μαλακή αλλά στο σύνολο η Αννυ λόγω ωραίας εμφάνισης και ύψους, πάνω στη σκηνή τραβάει τα βλέμματα και μάλλον αυτό κέρδισε τους κριτές.  Λεπτή και σκληρή μέση, πολυ καλό στήσιμο και άψογο χρώμα για την κατηγορία της. Έχασε από εμφανώς πιο δεμένες αθλήτιρες με πιο γεμάτες μυικές ομάδες.

Από την άλλη το V σχήμα της *Κατερίνας Μεγάλου*, από άλλο πλανήτη. Την οστεική της ανάπτυξη στον άνω κορμό θα τη ζήλευαν και άντρες, χωρίς όμως αυτό να περιορίζει στο ελάχιστο τη θηλυκότητά της. Τα πόδια της σε πολύ καλή αρμονία με το σώμα της, δε σκλήρυναν τα χαρακτηριστικά της καθόλου από τη δίαιτα, ίσως να μη χρειάστηκε να χάσει πολλά κιλά. Γενικά πολύ ωραία παρουσία, φαίνεται ότι έχει εμπειρία και άνεση στο ποζάρισμα. Δε γνωρίζω με βεβαιότητα τα κριτήρια της κατηγορίας αλλά νομίζω ότι αν ήταν λίγο πιο σκληρή θα μπορούσε εύκολα να διεκδικήσει και την 1η θέση. Αν υπηρχε βραβείο για ομορφότερο χαμόγελο θα το έπαιρνε σίγουρα η Κατή.

Η *Κατερίνα Βαγγερ* είναι μια πολυ γυμνασμένη αθλήτρια και πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένη για αυτόν τον αγώνα. Από όποια γωνία και να την κοιτάξεις είναι πολύ σκληρή και  ενδεχομένως και περισσότερο σκληρή από οτι θα έπρεπε για αυτη την κατηγορία. Ίσως θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει καλύτερα σε άλλη κατηγορία που βραβεύει περισσότερο τη μυικότητα. Νομίζω πρέπει να προσέξει κάποιες λεπτομέρειες στην εμφάνισή της και μπορούμε να τη δουμε σε ψηλότερες θέσεις.

----------


## NASSER

Tailwind27 σέβομαι την κρίση σου και είσαι σωστό σε ότι αφορά την κατάσταση των αθλητριών αλλά τα κριτήρια της κατηγορίας είναι διαφορετικά. Οι αθλήτριες πρέπει να έχουν πρώτα από όλα καλές αναλογίες, γεμάτους μυς και έπειτα μια εμφανή γράμμωση αλλά να ΜΗΝ είναι σκληρές. Από τις Ελληνίδες αθλήτριες πιο κοντά σαυτά τα κριτήρια ήταν η Άννυ Η Κατερίνα Μεγάλου είχε σαφώς πιο βελτιωμένη παρουσίαση για αυτή τη σεζόν αλλά έχασε το παιχνίδι λόγο σκληράδας. Αν επέλεγε να συμμετάσχει στη Physique κατηγορία θα μπορούσε να νικήσει με μεγάλη άνεση. Η Κατερίνα Βαγγερ θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσει τα πόδια της ώστε να δείχνει πιο αναλογική καθώς έχει άνοιγμα στον άνω κορμό αλλά και η μέση της είναι αναλογικά φαρδιά.
Οι αθλήτριες στην πρώτη και δεύτερη θέση πληρούσαν όλα τα κριτήρια με την πρώτη να δείχνει πιο γεμάτη μυικά. 
Η θηλυκότητα είναι απαραίτητο κριτήριο για να συμμετάσχει γενικά μια αθλήτρια σε οποιαδήποτε κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.78*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα οι φωτογραφίες είναι άψογες. Για άλλη μια φορά συγχαρητήρια για την κάλυψη  :03. Clap: 

-

Όσο για τις ελαφρές γυναικείες κατηγορίες, τα κριτήρια δεν είναι όσο ξεκάθαρα όσο είναι στις αντρικές, ειδικά για όσους δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με αυτες τις κατηγορίες. Έτσι, πολλές φορές αν η κατάταξη στην 3άδα ή 4άδα ήταν διαφορετική, πάλι θα το δεχόμασταν και πάλι θα υπήρχαν μικρά παράπονα. 

Τουλάχιστον, παρά την οποιαδήποτε θέση ας προσπαθήσουν οι αθλήτριες να μη χάνουν το χαμόγελό τους, καθώς έτσι χάνουν ακόμα περισσότερες θέσεις στα μάτια του κόσμου.

----------


## NASSER

Η κατηγορία Mens Physique έχει τα αντίστοιχα κριτήρια της body fitness γυναικών (εφόσον είναι πιο παλιά κατηγορία...) Πέραν του ότι ο άνω κορμός πρέπει να είναι αναλογικός, οι μυς πρέπει να έχουν καλό μυικό διαχωρισμό δίχως να έχουν ιδιαίτερη σκληράδα. Μεγάλη σημασία δίνεται στο αρρενωπό πρόσωπο δίχως όμως να είναι σκληρό και άγριο (αποτελέσματα από σκληρές δίαιτες που βλέπουμε συνήθως στο άθλημα) 
Τόσο στη κατηγορία Mens Physique όσο και στις κατηγορίες Body fitness και Bikini γυναικών η δυσκολία είναι να πετύχεις μυικότητα και μυικό διαχωρισμό δίχως σκληράδα και αγριάδα που επέρχεται από τη δίαιτα και το στέγνωμα της προετοιμασίας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique + 1.78*

Ανοίγω την κατηγορία με ενα σχόλιο για αυτη την κατηγορία :
Συζητήθηκε αρκετά η *5η θέση του Κωστα Τσαφου* στην κατηγορία Mens Physique + 1.78.
Bλέπωντας τις αναλογίες όλων των αθλητών, ή ο Τσαφος έπρεπε να είναι 1ος ή σωστά βγήκε στις τελευταίες θέσεις, καθώς δεν "κολλαει" σωματικά στην κατηγορία.
Θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια συζητηση επ΄ αυτού, να λυθουν και  απορίες .




Προσωπικά πάντως,αναγνωρίζοντας τα γεννετικά  προσόντα και τις αθλητικές επιδόσεις του Τσάφου, δεν θα ήθελα να τον βλέπω σε αυτή την κατηγορία, γιατι "υποβιβάζεται" απο υποδυέστερους και λιγότερο γυμνασμένους αθλητές.Απλά η αποψη μου ειναι αυτή.

----------


## NASSER

Στη κατηγορία Μens Physique + 1.78 όπου είχαμε τη συμμετοχή δυο αξιόλογων αθλητών μας, Βασάλου και Τσάφου οι προβλέψεις ήταν αμφιλεγόμενες από όσους παρακολουθούσαν από κοντά. Η δική μου πρόβλεψη ήταν πως ο Βασάλος θα πετύχαινε πιο ψηλή θέση από τον Τσάφο, καθώς ο Τσάφος ήταν και αρκετά ογκώδης και αρκετά σκληρός για τη κατηγορία. Έπειτα οι στάσεις και η έκφραση προσώπου ήταν λανθασμένη στη κατηγορία. Αντιθέτως οι Γερμανοί αθλητές ήταν πιο προετοιμασμένοι. Ο Γερμανός νικητής της κατηγορίας κατάφερε να είναι και γενικός νικητής της κατηγορίας, εξασφαλίζοντας την επαγγελματική κάρτα της κατηγορίας.
Ο Βασάλος στη δεύτερη θέση, για μένα αδίκησε τον εαυτό του, εμφανιζόμενος πιο ογκώδης και σκληρός από τις προηγούμενες εμφανίσεις του. Αν θα θέλει να παραμείνει στη κατηγορία θα πρέπει να παραμείνει σε μικρότερο όγκο δουλεύοντας την μυικότητα του και τον μυικό διαχωρισμό του, καθώς πιστεύω πως έχει ικανοποιητικές αναλογίες και πολύ καλό προφίλ για τη κατηγορία.
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Polyneikos πως ο Τσάφος θα πρέπει να στοχεύσει για πιο δύσκολες κατηγορίες καθώς αυτό επιβάλλει το επίπεδο του. Οριακά πιστεύω πως για άλλη μια χρονιά θα μπορεί να αγωνίζεται στην κατηγορία classic bodybuilding και μετά θα πρέπει να μεταπηδήσει σε βαριά bodybuilding κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Bodybuilding -85

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Για το θεμα επιλογης κατηγοριας του Τσαφου ειχα πει την γνωμη μου στους δυο  προηγουμενους  αγωνες του.
Καποιοι ειπαν οτι σε μεγαλους διεθνεις αγωνες οι διαγωνιζομενοι σε μυικοτητα ηταν σε επιπεδο Τσαφου.      Νομιζω οτι με την 
5η θεση τωρα επιβεβαιωθηκα.
Καλα ειπε καποιος <<αμα ειναι ετσι ,τοτε να κατεβει κ ο Κεφαλιανος με βερμουδα!>> :01. Razz:

----------


## MadBB

Τωρα να μην λεμε και οτι θελουμε για την κατηγορια Men's Physique... ο Τσαφος μια χαρα ειναι σαν σωμα το μονο που δεν εχει ειναι το ποζαρισμα και χαμογελο, που αυτα ειναι σημαντικα για την κατηγορια αυτη. Για το εξωτερικο ειναι οτι πρεπει αρκη να δουλεψει σε αυτα. Παντως απο ογκο μεσα στα ορια ειναι . αλλοστε σε ενα τοπικ για το 1ο elite grand prix το ειχε πει και ενας αθλητης της κατηγοριας που δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ασχετος.. Θα βγω λιγο οφφ και συγνωμη. 
Εδω μερικοι αθλητες του εξωτερικου:

----------


## NASSER

MadBB δυστυχώς αν δεν παρακολουθήσεις την κατηγορία από κοντά και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα που για πρώτη χρονιά βλέπουμε τη κατηγορία, δεν θα μπορείς να έχεις αντικειμενική εικόνα. Οι αθλητές που απεικονίζεις είναι αρκετά μικρότεροι σε όγκο από τον Τσάφο και ο Βασάλος είναι οριακά πιο ογκώδης από αυτούς. Ο μυικός διαχωρισμός είναι που ξεγελάει τα βλέμματα σε φώτο καθώς τους κάνει να δείχνουν πιο ογκώδης. Απλά θα σου πω πως ανάμεσα τους οι αθλητές με εμπειρία, πάντα τρομάζουν με αυτόν που δείχνει πιο λίγος με τα ρούχα πριν τη ζύγιση... γιατί? Το σώμα είναι πιο μαζεμένο λόγο απώλεια υγρών και λίπους, αλλά στο ποζάρισμα, αν ο αθλητής έχει σωστή προετοιμασία, το flexibility του τον δείχνει διπλάσιο. 
Τέλος μην προσπερνάμε πως είχαμε έναν αγώνα παγκοσμίου επιπέδου και οι κριτές δεν ήταν μόνο έμπειροι, αλλά αποτελούν την επιτροπή που προσδιορίζει τα κριτήρια της κατηγορίας στην ομοσπονδία. Ήταν οι άνθρωποι που προσκάλεσε η γραμματεία και ο πρόεδρος της IFBB και όχι η γραμματεία της Ελλάδας, που επίσης είναι μέλοι της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας. Επομένως ότι και να λέω εγώ και ο καθένας, θα πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τις επιλογές τους!

----------


## NASSER

*Κατηγορία Men Bodybuilding -85*
Είναι μια κατηγορία για την οποία είμαστε περήφανοι να βλέπουμε πως είχε υψηλό επίπεδο και εκ των πλείστων να αποτελείται από ελληνικές συμμετοχές! Νικητής ο Τάσος Μηνίδης τέλεια προετοιμασμένος και δίχως ατέλειες σε μυικότητα, αναλογίες και φινίρισμα. Στη δεύτερη θέση η συμμετοχή της Πορτογαλίας με έναν αθλητή με καλή συμμετρία και μυικότητα που τον έφερε μια θέση πάνω από τον Σωκράτη Κουκούλη, τον πιο καλά προετοιμασμένο αθλητή και τις δυο μέρες, στα δικά μου μάτια. 
Ο Σωκράτης κατάφερε να είναι αυτή τη σεζόν 4 κιλά βαρύτερος δίχως το άγχος της ζυγαριάς και αυτό τον βοήθησε αρκετά. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ήταν στη δεύτερη θέση αλλά σεβόμαστε την κρίση της κριτικής επιτροπής. Ο Σωκράτης αγωνιζόταν πάντα στην -80 και λόγο εμπειρίας το θεωρούσε σκόπιμο να αγωνίζεται εκεί και αυτό το κατάφερνε με μεγάλη καταπόνηση. Ήρθε το πέρασμα του χρόνου και θεώρησε κατάλληλη τη στιγμή να μεταπηδήσει σε πιο βαριά κατηγορία και πιστεύω πως θα μπορεί να την υποστηρίξει καθώς είναι πλήρης αθλητής στις παρουσιάσεις του και έχει τις δυνατότητες να το υποστηρίξει με περισσότερα μυικά κιλά-όγκο.
Στη τέταρτη θέση είχαμε τον Χάη Κοτσιβό. Ίσως στη καλύτερη κατάσταση στις μέχρι τώρα εμφανίσεις του επί σκηνής, πιο βαρύ, με καλό μυικό διαχωρισμό και αναλογίες, ενώ τα κιλά του ήταν για την κατηγορία -75 παρακαλώ. Αντιλαμβάνεστε πως η εμπειρία του και η μυική του ωριμότητα του δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να τον δούμε στο μέλλον ακόμα πιο βελτιωμένο, ενώ είχε πάνω από 13 χρόνια αποχή από το αγωνιστικό κομμάτι.
Η σκηνική παρουσίαση του Θεόδωρου Δερματίδη ήταν πραγματικά αξιόλογη και σαυτό οφείλετε στην σωστή καθοδήγηση του Σταμάτης Τιμ. Χρειάζεται χρόνο να βελτιώσει τις αναλογίες του και την μυικότητα του ώστε να μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί τους έμπειρους αθλητές της κατηγορίας.

Τέλος αξίζει να αναφέρουμε πως ο Τάσος Μηνίδης ήταν νικητής και στη κατηγορία Μαστερ, επιβεβαιώνοντας πως ήταν από τα πρόσωπα της διοργάνωσης που έκλεψε τις εντυπώσεις θεατών και αθλητών. Η σκηνική του παρουσίαση στο over all έδειξε πως δεν έχει ελλείψεις ως αθλητής και η μόνη διαφορά του με τον νικητή και κάτοχο πλέον επαγγελματικής κάρτας ήταν ο όγκος. Τον Τάσο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα τον δούμε να κάνει μελλοντικά αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές ως IFBB PRO και του εύχομαι να του πάνε όλα όπως επιθυμεί γιατί πραγματικά έχει δουλέψει πολύ ως αθλητής  :03. Thumb up: 
(Υ.Σ. Τάσο ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να μετρήσω τις αγωνιστικές σου συμμετοχές  :01. ROFL: )

----------


## MadBB

Nasser σε πολλα απο αυτα που λες εχεις δικαιο, εχεις και την εμπειρια απο αγωνες. Να σου πω πως εχω παρακολουθηση 2 αγωνες αυτης της κατηγοριας (Ben Weider, Elite gran prix) στο εξωτερικο επαγγελματικους αγωνες δεν εχω παρακολουθηση ακομη. Επειδη ασχολουμε αρτκετα με το κομματι της Physique ο Βασαλος δεν ειναι πιο ογκοδεις απο τους επαγγελματιες ο Τσαφος πιστευω πως ειναι στα μετρα τους. Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου. Και δεν νομιζω πως ειναι μεγαλητερος απο αυτον (ειναι ο δευτερος απο τις πρωτες φωτο):

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως σ αυτες τις καινούριες κατηγορίες θα πρέπει να υπάρχει  μέριμνα για ενημέρωση και να γνωρίζουν οι συλλογοι και κατ επέκταση οι αθλητες το ζητούμενο των κατηγοριών και να ξέρει ο αθλητής που πρέπει να στοχεύσει , αλλιώς σαν καινούριες κατηγορίες να γίνετε μια αξιολόγηση απο τούς γνώστες της ομοσπονδίας τους διεθνείς κριτες και κάποιους που δεν πληρούν τα στάνταρ των κατηγοριών να μην συμμετέχουν , έτσι ούτε γκρίνιες ούτε παρεξηγήσεις θα υπάρχουν 
γιατι όταν βλέπουμε αθλητή σαν τον Τσάφο που έχει πολύ καλό φινίρισμα αναλογίες και δεν θεωρείτε τεράστιος σε σχέση με χαρτ κορ κατηγορίες ββ η κλασικο ββ να βγαίνει πολύ πίσω , λογικα όχι μόνο οι αδαής αλλα και ο ίδιος αθλητής να μην ξέρει τι έφταιξε , αν φταίει η μάζα πολυ απλα η κατεβαίνει κιλα , η απλα δεν συμμετέχει σ αυτη την κατηγορία 

γιατι απλα ενας που θα βγεί 5ος , θα πεί θα βάλω το κεφάλι κάτω να βελτιωθω και να ξανακατεβώ , το θέμα είναι να ξέρει τι να βελτιώσει και σε πιο τομέα.
και αν υπάρχουν κάποια ξεκάθαρα στάνταρ επίσημα απο την παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία να τα αναρτήσουμε και εδω ώστε να υπάρχει ενημέρωση πολύπλευρη

----------


## NASSER

MadBB θέλω να το αναλύσουμε για να έχουν όλοι πλήρη εικόνα, αλλά όχι σε αυτό το τοπικ που είναι αφιέρωμα σε έναν αγώνα. Απλά θα σου πω πως η φώτο που μου δείχνεις τώρα είναι καλό κριτήριο για να υπολογίσεις τις αναλογίες διάμετρο κεφαλής και μιας μέτριας μέσης με άνοιγμα ωμοπλάτης εφόσον γνωρίζεις και το ύψος του αθλητή. Θα διακρίνεις πως η μυική μάζα είναι αναλογική αν όχι και πιο λίγη αναλογικά με το ύψος του αθλητή. Δυστυχώς η κατηγορία έχει μόνο εικονικά κριτήρια όπως στις γυναικείες κατηγορίες και δεν έχει μέτρο το βάρος και το ύψος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aπονομή της κατηγορίας -85*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MEN BB -95

*

----------


## MadBB

Βεβαιως και ειναι χαρα μου να ανοιξει ενα θεμα γυρο απο την κατηγορια. Και καλο θα ειναι να μεταφερθουν και αυτες οι συζητησεις εκει. Αν ο Τσαφος θεωριται ογκωδεις για την κατηγορια τοτε γιατι τον αφησαν να παιξει?? ιδου η απορεια. Και αν κρινουμε οτι οι κρητες ηταν εμπειροι  που ειναι το λαθος?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακόμη μια φορα μπράβο στον Τάσο που άξια και δίκαια κέρδισε την πρώτη θέση με εναν πάρα πολυ καλό αθλητή με ωραίο καλούπι , αλλα τα εύσημα  και στον Σωκράτη Κουκούλη που πάντα κατεβαίνει σε άριστη φόρμα , σταθερός αθλητής και πάντα σωστα προετοιμασμένος και αυτη τη φορα δείχνει και με περισσότερη μάζα , άξιοι και οι δύο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men BB -95

Mikey El Masri

*

*



**




Armand Μarkus

*


*

Γιωργος Σαϊτ

*








*



Γιώργος Κουταλιάρης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιώργος Παπαδάκης 


*










Xρήστος Πιστόλας

----------


## iovas

Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση για άλλη μια φορά.
Περιμένουμε και τις υπόλοιπες φωτό! Προσωπικά με εντυπωσίασαν Μηνίδης,Παπαδάκης για τη συνολική τους παρουσία,
και δέν μπορώ να μην πώ οτι ''με τρελαίνει'' η Κ. Μεγάλου!
Άψογες γραμμές,διαχωρισμός,γυναικάρα ακόμη και άψογη επιλογή μαγιώ!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aπονομή κατηγορίας Men - 95*

----------


## NASSER

> *Τα αποτελέσματα του Βen Weider DIAMOND CUP
> *





> Βεβαιως και ειναι χαρα μου να ανοιξει ενα θεμα γυρο απο την κατηγορια. Και καλο θα ειναι να μεταφερθουν και αυτες οι συζητησεις εκει. Αν ο Τσαφος θεωριται ογκωδεις για την κατηγορια τοτε γιατι τον αφησαν να παιξει?? ιδου η απορεια. Και αν κρινουμε οτι οι κρητες ηταν εμπειροι  που ειναι το λαθος?


Παραθέτω ξανά  τα αποτελέσματα που δημοσιεύτηκαν και επικολλήθηκαν στο παρόν τόπικ και καλό είναι να το υπολογίσουμε για τη συζήτηση κάθε κατηγορίας.
MadBB δικαίωμα δήλωσης συμμετοχής είχαν όλοι οι αθλητές σαυτη τη κατηγορία. Δεν τους εμπόδισε κανείς. Αν τα σωματεία-σύλλογοι ήταν πιο καλά οργανωμένοι, θα φρόντιζαν για την επαρκή ενημέρωση για τις νέες κατηγορίες τόσο της Men Physique όσο και για τις γυναικείες κατηγορίες που συνεχώς υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις και παράπονα. Έπειτα θα έπρεπε να γίνει ενημέρωση και καθοδήγηση των αθλητών για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα όπως σε όλη τη διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας τους. Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί ακόμα γιατί και οι αθλητές (μαζί με τους ανεπίσημα προπονητές τους) τις περισσότερες φορές είναι αντιδραστικοί στη συνεργασία και ενημέρωση των σωματείων τους και αντιμετωπίζουν τους υπευθύνους μόνο ως μέσο εγγραφής και δήλωσης συμμετοχής στις διοργανώσεις. Αυτό το λάθος αν διορθωθεί, θα βοηθήσει να βελτιωθούν πολλές ασάφειες και απώλειες στο επίπεδο των αθλητών και του αθλήματος. 
Από τη τελική βαθμολογία είναι σαφές πως για πολλές θέσεις δεν ήταν όλοι οι κριτές σύμφωνοι και αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση, το τελικό αποτέλεσμα δεν αδικούσε κανέναν αθλητή.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάνω απ όλα ενημέρωση και οι συμμετέχοντες να φροντίζουν να ρωτάν για τα στάνταρ των κατηγοριων αυτών , αν και λογικό είναι σε κατηγορίες ββ να υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις μεταξύ κριτών στις κατατάξεις , αλλα αν υπάρχουν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις και πχ ενας κριτής έχει πρώτη θεση κάποιον και άλλος 4η τότε δεν μιλάμε για μη ενημέρωση αθλητών αλλα και κριτών , αυτα τα λέω γιατι πρίν χρόνια όταν δημιουργήθηκαν οι κατηγορίες φίτνες και γω ήμουν μπερδεμένος σαν κριτής , γιατι έβλεπα ενω έκρινα σαν φίτνες πολλες φορές τα αποτελέσματα έβγαιναν με κρητήρια ββ , γιατι υπάρχει και πρέπει να υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση στην κρίση 
αλλα αρχή είναι ακόμη και στην πορεία θα γίνουν όλα πρός το καλύτερο , σημασία έχει ότι αυτες οι κατηγορίες τραβαν ένα διαφορετικό κοινό και αθλητες στούς αγώνες που δεν θέλουν το χαρτ κορ ββ , η δεν τούς ενθουσιάζει αισθητικά και αυτο είναι καλό όταν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο φάσμα επιπέδου και αισθητικής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> , σημασία έχει ότι αυτες οι κατηγορίες τραβαν ένα διαφορετικό κοινό και αθλητες στούς αγώνες που δεν θέλουν το χαρτ κορ ββ , η δεν τούς ενθουσιάζει αισθητικά και αυτο είναι καλό όταν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο φάσμα επιπέδου και αισθητικής


Αυτο ακριβως που λες Ηλια ,ας υπαρχει μια διαφορετικοτητα εστω σε αυτην την κατηγορια!   Δοξα το θεο υπαρχει κ η κατηγορια body fitness η δεν ξερω πως αλλιως την λενε ,ωστε να εχουν την επιλογη οσοι θελουν να ειναι αναμεσα στα απλα γυμνασμενα σωματα κ στα χαρτ κορ ΒΒ.

----------


## MadBB

Nasser αυτα που λες σχετικά με την οργάνωση μπορεί να είναι και έτσι γιατί στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πίσω. Από την άλλη παιζόταν επαγγελματική κάρτα που όλοι οι αθλητές την θελαν και  όταν κάποιος αθλητής επιδιώκει να γίνει επαγγελματίας είναι υποχρεωμένος από μόνος του να γνωρίζει της απαίτησης και όχι μόνο . Και κάτι ακόμα ο Τσαφος είχε πάρει την πρώτη θέση στην Λειβαδιά και την 2 στο ελίτ τότε κανείς δεν μίλησε για όγκο το μόνο που άκουγα ότι ήταν ο καλύτερος.. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μεγάλη συζήτηση και να το αναλύσουμε αλλά καλύτερα όχι εδώ, σε ένα άλλο τοπικ

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜEN BB +95*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tomas Kaspar*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τιτανομαχία αυτη η κατηγορία και πιστεύω αν ο Σιδηρόπουλος  και Ατιλάκος  ήταν στο 100% όπως την φόρμα που είχαν στον προηγούμενο αγώνα ,  θα μπορούσαν άνετα να είναι πιο μπροστα , ο τσέχος είχε τρελές μάζες αλλα όχι ότι δεν μπορούν οι δικοί μας αθλητες να τον κοντράρουν στα ίσια με λίγα ακόμη κιλα και με την γνωστή τους φόρμα

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορία -95 Kg
Είχε 6 αξιόλογες συμμετοχές, όλοι γνωστοί σε εθνικό επίπεδο, καθώς και ο Armand Marku που κατέλαβε τη 2η θέση ζούσε και γυμναζόταν για χρόνια στην Ελλάδα.
Στη πρώτη θέση, στη καλύτερη εμφάνιση του ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης που μας έχει δείξει και στο παρελθόν ότι το παρουσιαστικό του αρέσει στους κριτές καθώς σε προηγούμενο grand prix που είχε διεξαχθεί στην Θεσσαλονίκη είχε καταλάβει τη 3η θέση. Πλέον με καλύτερες αναλογίες, πιο γεμάτος και με καλό μυικό διαχωρισμό, φαινόταν εξ αρχής πως ήταν ο νικητής της κατηγορίας.
Στη 2η θέση ο Anrand Marku είχε καλά μπαλαρίσματα και πολύ καλές αναλογίες αλλά από πολλούς εκφράστηκε η παρατήρηση πως εύκολα ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας που κατέλαβε την 3η θέση, ίσως του άξιζε να βρίσκεται στη δεύτερη θέση καθώς είχε καλό όγκο, ικανοποιητικό μυικό διαχωρισμό και είχε πετύχει τις καλύτερες αναλογίες στην μέχρι τώρα αγωνιστική του πορεία. Αναμφίβολα ο Χρήστος είναι ένας ελπιδοφόρος αθλητής καθώς είναι μικρός ηλικιακά με αξιόλογη πρόοδο διαχρονικά στις αγωνιστικές του εμφανίσεις.
Στη 4η θέση ο Γιώργος Σάιτ έκανε μια αξιόλογη εμφάνιση με μεγάλη πρόοδο σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Έχει το σκαρί να βάλει περισσότερα μυικά κιλά και να κάνει ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακές εμφανίσεις. Ήδη στην αγωνιστική του πορεία έχει ένα γενικό τίτλο πανελληνίου κυπέλλου το 2012 και η αγωνιστική του πορεία δεν περνάει απαρατήρητη.
Στη 5η θέση ο Γιώργος Κουταλιάρης με την υποστήριξη του Σταμάτης Τιμ έκανε την καλύτερη εμφάνιση του. Έχει καλά ανεπτυγμένο άνω κορμό με μάζες και καλό φινίρισμα αλλά είναι δυσανάλογος με τον κάτω κορμό που παρόλο ότι είναι καλά δουλεμένα τα πόδια του, θα πρέπει να αυξήσει τον όγκο τους.
Τέλος στην 6η θέση ο El Masri μας αποδεικνύει πως άμα υπάρχει θέληση και πειθαρχία μπορείς να πετύχεις τους στόχους σου και μετά τα 40. Αγωνίστηκε και στη κατηγορία μάστερ. Είναι τιμητικό γιαυτόν να αγωνίζεται σε πολύ καλή φόρμα δίπλα σε αξιόλογους αθλητές που υπερτερούσαν σε μυικότητα. Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια συμμετάσχει αγωνιστικά σε κάθε σεζόν προσθέτοντας μάζα και ποιότητα. Φυσικά καθοριστικό ρόλο παίζει η υποστήριξη και καθοδήγηση του Κώστα Σταμάτη και της συντρόφου του, και ο ίδιος τους ευγνωμονεί και το εκφράζει συνεχώς. Είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση ως αθλητής και άνθρωπος. Οι χορογραφίες του θα γραφτούν στην ιστορία καθώς πάντα καταφέρνει να κερδίζει τις εντυπώσεις των θεατών.

----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορία +95 Kg
Η πιο βαριά κατηγορία της διοργάνωσης είχε τρεις ξένους που ήταν οι νικητές της τριάδας και τρεις Έλληνες αθλητές. Δυστυχώς στη βαριά κατηγορία διακρίνουμε πως οι Έλληνες αθλητές είναι πολύ πίσω στο να προσδοκούν να περάσουν στο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο του αθλήματος. Ο Τσέχος νικητής της κατηγορίας και μετέπειτα ο γενικός νικητής της διοργάνωσης, ήταν 115 κιλά με καλές μάζες και με αρκετά καλή  αγωνιστική κατάσταση που έδειχνε νικητής από τη πρώτη στιγμή που ανέβηκε στη σκηνή. Εντυπωσιακός στη δεύτερη θέση και ο αθλητής από τη Γερμανία που είχε καλό φινίρισμα αλλά έδειχνε λιγότερος από τον Τσέχο και τον αθλητή που αγωνίστηκε ως Σουηδός και είχε καλές μάζες και συμμετρία αλλά έδειχνε πως δεν είχε διώξει τα νερά. Σιδηρόπουλος, Αττιλάκος και Παπαδιόχος κατέλαβαν την 4η, 5η και 6η θέση αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Δεν θυμάμαι αν αναφέρθηκε, αλλά και αν αναφέρθηκε, αξίζει νομίζω να το ξαναγράψουμε, ο φίλος και μέλος του φόρουμ μας *Χρήστος Γκολιάς*, ήταν μέλος της διεθνούς κριτικής επιτροπής του αγώνα, κάτι που νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό και του αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια. Με την ευκαιρία να του ευχηθούμε και χρόνια πολλά για την χτεσινή ονομαστική του εορτή.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρησή σου Παναγιώτη,καθώς ο Χρήστος πήρε το βάπτισμα του πυρός ως διεθνής κριτής και τα πήγε πολύ καλα!
Από όσο γνωρίζω μάλιστα, εχει και πολύ καλές σχέσεις με τον Rafael Santoha,καθώς ο Χρήστος δίνει το παρών σε όλα τα μεγάλα ραντεβού της IFBB,διεθνή και μή  !

----------


## LION

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* σε όλους και όλες, με υγεία κι ευτυχία πάνω απ' όλα, δύναμη σωματική και ψυχική και το νέο έτος να "φέρει" ότι επιθυμεί η/ο καθεμια/νας !!!  *       ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !* :08. Toast:

----------

